# Welches Notebook ?



## urika (18. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
ich bauche ein Notebook fuer die Uni. Es darf nicht mehr als 1600 Euro kosten.

Was es haben sollte:
einen M Prozessor (wegen dem strom verbrauch), 
moeglichst viel RAM (ca 512mb )
HDD mindestens 40GB
DVD Brenner (soll, aber kein muss)
WLAN, Normal LAN, USB 2.0 (1.1 recht auch ^^)
akzeptable graka, sodass ich ET und andre Games zocken kann.
also sollte auch der Monitor akzeptabel sein.

Ich habe mir eines ausgeguckt. Wollte aber mal eure Meinung dazu hoeren.


----------



## lefteris (18. Juli 2004)

Ich habe mir ein ACER-Travelmate LMI 291 gekauft und bin voll zufrieden damit. Hat alles, was du geschrieben hast und kostet ca. 1400 EURO.
Lefteris


----------



## FrankO (21. Juli 2004)

kann mich nur anschließen....gute Tastatur, und gutes Bild dabei angenehm leise...hab allerdings das Vorgängermodell Travelmate 803Cli

lg aus Hessen


----------



## RealSucker (27. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von lefteris _
> *Ich habe mir ein ACER-Travelmate LMI 291 gekauft und bin voll zufrieden damit. Hat alles, was du geschrieben hast und kostet ca. 1400 EURO.
> Lefteris *



Das kann ich auch empfehlen.
Hat sich grade ein Freund von mir gekauft.
Ein Anderer hat es mit ner Intel-GraKa aber ansonsten genau gleich.
Sind super zu frieden...


----------



## Sway (27. Juli 2004)

Also ich würde als aller erstes auf die Qualität achten und da sind nunmal IBM und Toshiba ganz weit vorne. Siemens Fujitsu und Acer erfahrungsgemäss im Mittelfeld. 

Ich persönlich würde auf *jeden Fall* von Gerikom abraten. Eine so miese Qualität ist einfach erschreckend. Sony und HP haben optisch schöne Geräte, sind aber ebenfalls nicht wirklich empfehlenswert.

Ich hab viele Bekannte und Kollegen die die verschiedensten Notebooks besitzen und daher mein persönliches Fazit: Beim Notebookkauf steht Toshiba auf Platz1. Was noch recht gut erscheint ist das Joybook von Benq, das haben 2 Leute die ich kenne und es wirkt sehr solide und man hört nur Lob.


@ACER: Bin sehr enttäuscht vom Support. Hatte eine Festplatte drin die ein sehr hohes Pfeifen von sich gegeben hat. Das wurde nicht als Defekt angesehen...  toller Laden *IRONIE*


----------



## RealSucker (28. Juli 2004)

Ich selbst hatte noch kein Acer Notebook, aber mein 17" TFT läuft seit Feb. 2002 ohne Probleme...


----------



## Sway (28. Juli 2004)

Noch ein *SEHR* wichtiger Punkt beim Notebook Kauf: Garantieleistungen sollten min 2 Jahre inklusive sein. 

Laut diversen Zeitschriften haben 10% aller Notebooks den ersten Schaden innerhalb der ersten 24Monate.



@RealSucker: Ich sagte nicht das alle ACER Produkte schlecht sind. Ich hab halt schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Notebooks von denen  gemacht und ein paar meiner Bekannten ebenso. Auf lange Sicht würde ich halt immer wieder Toshiba nehmen


----------



## js-mueller (28. Juli 2004)

Ich finde das Fujitsu Siemens M 1420 sehr gut, kostenpunkt 1500e


----------



## fluessig (28. Juli 2004)

Das reizt zwar deine Preisvorstellung mehr als vollkommen aus, aber schau dir mal das Samsung P35 an, vielleicht reicht dir ja auch das P30 welches schon etwas günstiger sein sollte. Meine Freundin hat sich das P35 gekauft. Ein sehr schönes Gerät allerdings für 1650 Euro.
Wichtige Details:
1400*1050 Pixel Auflösung (nimm auf keinen Fall ein Gerät mit 1024*768 - das ist zu wenig wenn man über Office und Spiele hinaus will)
60 GB Platte
DVD Brenner
Eine der schnellsten 3D Grafikkarten die man zur Zeit in einem Notebook haben kann (Ati Radeon 9700 mit 64 MB - wird nur noch von der 128 MB Variante und der neuen 9800 übertroffen)
Edles Design 
und nur 2,6 Kilo!
Es ist sehr leise und ich finde den Preis auf jeden Fall wert!


----------

